# Canon EF 28mm F/2.8 IS USM $399 from Adorama !!



## drjlo (Jun 17, 2013)

These things usually go for $600+, so I would buy in a heartbeat if I hadn't just bought the 24-70 II :'(

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370784493891


----------



## Act444 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, tempting...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

WOW


----------



## drjlo (Jun 17, 2013)

M..U..S..T.. R E S I S T..


----------



## 7enderbender (Jun 17, 2013)

If only it didn't have the silly IS...

I still want a fast, sturdy, high optical quality 28mm lens at some point.


----------



## Pi (Jun 17, 2013)

This made me realize that even $399 was too much for it.

Now, the 35/2 IS for $399 would have been another story...


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 17, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> If only it didn't have the silly IS...
> 
> I still want a fast, sturdy, high optical quality 28mm lens at some point.



Here you go. Problem solved.


----------



## c3hammer (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the 24mm f/2.8 IS and it is a stellar lens. The image rivals my 24mm f/1.4 L II easily and for video on a stabilizer it is second to none for Canon video enabled DSLR bodies. It has relegated the 24 L II to night time time lapse and and low light HDR work.

If I was using full frame mostly, I'd jump on that 28mm IS in a second. The image quality is simply incredible if my experience with the 24mm IS is anything to go by.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Act444 (Jun 18, 2013)

Back up to $649! Damn. (I suppose that's a good thing in a way though)


----------



## drjlo (Jun 18, 2013)

Act444 said:


> Back up to $649! Damn. (I suppose that's a good thing in a way though)



Yup, I don't think I could have resisted more than another few hours ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 18, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > If only it didn't have the silly IS...
> ...



Hahahahaha!!! I've got a good laugh at this one. Anyway, what's so bad in having it? Maybe it could have a lower price or bigger aperture?


----------



## skfla (Jun 18, 2013)

This is what I keep hearing from folks at some of the clubs I visit. 



c3hammer said:


> I have the 24mm f/2.8 IS and it is a stellar lens. The image rivals my 24mm f/1.4 L II easily and for video on a stabilizer it is second to none for Canon video enabled DSLR bodies. It has relegated the 24 L II to night time time lapse and and low light HDR work.
> 
> If I was using full frame mostly, I'd jump on that 28mm IS in a second. The image quality is simply incredible if my experience with the 24mm IS is anything to go by.
> 
> ...



I tried to resist but went ahead & picked one up. Already got confirmation that its packed & ready to ship. 

I wasn't going to buy it since I'd rather try out the 24mm is. But after looking up the used prices for this lens, I figured (justified?) that I could play with it for a few months (or a year or so) & then sell it for a small profit. 

If there turns out to be a problem with the lens, or the order gets cancelled or something, I'll come back & post. That way everyone that resisted can say thank god, or "Yeah, knew it was too good to be true". Or maybe, "HA! You get what you pay for!!"...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 18, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > If only it didn't have the silly IS...
> ...


Good one! ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 18, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Back up to $649! Damn. (I suppose that's a good thing in a way though)
> ...


+1 ;D


----------



## insanitybeard (Jun 18, 2013)

Pi said:


> This made me realize that even $399 was too much for it.
> 
> Now, the 35/2 IS for $399 would have been another story...



Why so?

Optically it appears to be a very good lens. If the offer had been in the UK I would have been reaching for my credit card.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 18, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > This made me realize that even $399 was too much for it.
> ...



+1 I would have jumped at it to!


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > This made me realize that even $399 was too much for it.
> ...



Too slow for a prime; it seems (because I have not tried it) to lack the clarity of the L primes based on the TDP comparisons. It has IS, indeed, but so does my 24-105 with 1 stop difference. Two stop faster, and I would jump on it.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jun 18, 2013)

Pi said:


> Too slow for a prime; it seems (because I have not tried it) to lack the clarity of the L primes based on the TDP comparisons. It has IS, indeed, but so does my 24-105 with 1 stop difference. Two stop faster, and I would jump on it.



I take your point regarding aperture, It would be nice if it was faster than 2.8. Another way of Canon differentiating between L and non L lenses I suppose, the flip side being that the smaller aperture allows the lens to be more compact, one of the reasons I wish to buy one.


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > If only it didn't have the silly IS...
> ...


And a cheaper solution follows: ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 7enderbender (Jun 18, 2013)

tron said:


> CANONisOK said:
> 
> 
> > 7enderbender said:
> ...



Funny. Thing is that my "problem" would more be solved by this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655186-REG/Zeiss_1762_849_28mm_f_2_0_Distagon_T.html

And that I wish Canon had some kind of equivalent for that.


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > CANONisOK said:
> ...


I agree. I have the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 ZE

I would like to have the Zeiss 25mm f/2 ZE for landscape astrophotography but it's too much...


----------



## sdsr (Jun 19, 2013)

skfla said:


> I tried to resist but went ahead & picked one up. Already got confirmation that its packed & ready to ship.
> 
> I wasn't going to buy it since I'd rather try out the 24mm is. But after looking up the used prices for this lens, I figured (justified?) that I could play with it for a few months (or a year or so) & then sell it for a small profit.
> 
> If there turns out to be a problem with the lens, or the order gets cancelled or something, I'll come back & post. That way everyone that resisted can say thank god, or "Yeah, knew it was too good to be true". Or maybe, "HA! You get what you pay for!!"...



Mine arrived yesterday (it's nice that Philadelphia is close enough to Adorama's warehouse for even their free shipping to be next day) and, as I would expect from Adorama, appears to be a new standard US-issue lens. I've only had a chance so far to use it around the apartment at night, but it appears to perform flawlessly on my 6D and to be an excellent lens. A rare case of "seems too good to be true but true nevertheless." I trust everyone else who bought one had/will have a similar experience. 

Anyway, I'm extremely grateful to the person who alerted us to this short-lived bargain.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 19, 2013)

sdsr said:


> Anyway, I'm extremely grateful to the person who alerted us to this short-lived bargain.



You're welcome and have fun with it. But now I have non-buyer's remorse ;D


----------



## pedro (Jun 29, 2013)

Bought the 28 /2.8 non IS for the 30D back in 2011. Also worked quite well on the 5D3. Much lens for the money.


----------

